# Manumatic Trick



## ch200200 (Jun 21, 2011)

Should I call it a trick... I don't know but I was very irritated that when coasting to a stop it would catch 1st gear and pretty much stop me. That would be a good way to get rear ended. I did read in the manual that it will downshift for you automatically. So thats not the issue at all... you dont have to downshift when coasting to a stop. 

So the way to eliminate that problem is to start off in second gear. When it down shifts during the next stop it will take you back down to second. NO JERKING! Problem resolved! Id rather start is second anyways... 1st is way too short and it certainly helps on MPGs. Isn't that the whole point of the manumatic anyways.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

So it only downshifts you to the gear you started out in? I'm new to this too so tagging along....


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*ch200200*

I tried that and it works. Going to test and see how late you can select 2nd gear when starting out and still make it go only down to 2nd when stopping.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

it should work starting out in third too


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

jsusanka said:


> it should work starting out in third too


this is old news..search would've told you that. but yes starting off in second is a good idea as first might as well not exist unless youre going up a large hill very slowly. and no starting in 3rd doesnt work..why would you want to anyways? do you know how long it would take to get rolling? starting in second does mess with the tcm though when you come to a stop youll feel it slightly jerk forward a few times til you come to a complete stop.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

tehcor said:


> this is old news..search would've told you that. but yes starting off in second is a good idea as first might as well not exist unless youre going up a large hill very slowly. and no starting in 3rd doesnt work..why would you want to anyways? do you know how long it would take to get rolling? starting in second does mess with the tcm though when you come to a stop youll feel it slightly jerk forward a few times til you come to a complete stop.


uh yes it does work - sit at a stop and hit the shifter twice and it goes to third. 
nothing really to debate - it is a fact. the next stop it will stay in third instead of going back to first.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

jsusanka said:


> uh yes it does work - sit at a stop and hit the shifter twice and it goes to third.
> nothing really to debate - it is a fact. the next stop it will stay in third instead of going back to first.


Could you please post a picture of the DIC showing you in 3rd gear at 0 MPH

Thank you for your time.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> Could you please post a picture of the DIC showing you in 3rd gear at 0 MPH
> 
> Thank you for your time.


lol - okay - will have to be next week sometime. i am currently our of town on business


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

jsusanka said:


> lol - okay - will have to be next week sometime. i am currently our of town on business


Have you gone in for all the recalls? One of the recalls is the the indicator does not show the proper gear on downshift I thought.

my 2 dollars.


----------



## HSR (Jul 5, 2011)

My Cruze rarely ever sees "D"rive and never sees 1st or 2nd in Manumatic. 3rd-6th only. I'm not impressed with the L/100km driving around in "D"rive...well same goes for Manumatic but its a little better. I'll take a pic of it in 3rd at 0 kmph next time I'm out ^^


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

HSR said:


> My Cruze rarely ever sees "D"rive and never sees 1st or 2nd in Manumatic. 3rd-6th only. I'm not impressed with the L/100km driving around in "D"rive...well same goes for Manumatic but its a little better. I'll take a pic of it in 3rd at 0 kmph next time I'm out ^^


 interesting seeing as i just went out and tried putting it in third and no dice.so im not sure why yours is.my question is why start in third?i mean i understand skipping first but why second?it isnt that short and how long does it take to build rpms...10 min?


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Mine won't start in 3rd.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

They should take out this low first gear and put it on the top to drop the RPMs and get better fuel milage. To me, first is totally useless.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> They should take out this low first gear and put it on the top to drop the RPMs and get better fuel milage. To me, first is totally useless.


i agree with both posts lol


----------



## HSR (Jul 5, 2011)

*In 3rd at 0 kmph*

Well here it is, the pic of my car in 3rd at 0 kmph. I tried to take a pic of the street as well so you all could see I was at a red light but you wouldn't have been able to see the display very well.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

here are the pics for the non believers.


----------



## indigo (Feb 25, 2011)

I can start mine in third as well, however, it only displays 3 and actually starts in 2 - you can tell by counting the shifts up to 6...


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

indigo said:


> I can start mine in third as well, however, it only displays 3 and actually starts in 2 - you can tell by counting the shifts up to 6...


That is what I wanted to know. GM has a tech alert out for this specific issue, they have admitted that the car will display 3rd while in 2nd.

I just wanted to know if the individuals posting this had gotten this update, and were still "able" to start in 3rd.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

ch200200 said:


> Should I call it a trick... I don't know but I was very irritated that when coasting to a stop it would catch 1st gear and pretty much stop me. That would be a good way to get rear ended. I did read in the manual that it will downshift for you automatically. So thats not the issue at all... you dont have to downshift when coasting to a stop.
> 
> So the way to eliminate that problem is to start off in second gear. When it down shifts during the next stop it will take you back down to second. NO JERKING! Problem resolved! Id rather start is second anyways... 1st is way too short and it certainly helps on MPGs. Isn't that the whole point of the manumatic anyways.


Yup! Learned this early on. You can start out in 2nd gear. You can also slow the car down by manually downshifting so you don't have to use the brakes as much. You can also, while cruising around 35 in D, engage in M and then shift up to 6th gear. At 35 MPH in D, the car stays in 5th. You can get better milage by shifting into 6th in manual mode while cruising at those neighborhood speeds.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Quazar said:


> That is what I wanted to know. GM has a tech alert out for this specific issue, they have admitted that the car will display 3rd while in 2nd.
> 
> I just wanted to know if the individuals posting this had gotten this update, and were still "able" to start in 3rd.


from what I can tell it is actually 3rd. takes the correct amount of shifts to get to sixth and won't shift anymore. 

maybe it is just the eco's that can't do this.


----------



## indigo (Feb 25, 2011)

Quazar said:


> That is what I wanted to know. GM has a tech alert out for this specific issue, they have admitted that the car will display 3rd while in 2nd.
> 
> I just wanted to know if the individuals posting this had gotten this update, and were still "able" to start in 3rd.


I have not pressured the dealer to look into the transmission update - which I am guessing it was is related to this along with awkward shifting? 

I must say while the trans is a bit pokey and jerky in the city (heavy stop and go) it is an absolute champ on the highway and backroads... have put ~700 miles on it over the past couple days of straight highway and hilly backroads and have been very pleased by the trans, the turbo's torque, and the mileage... averaging ~33mpg driving spiritedly.


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

I always start in 2nd in with the manumatic or tapshift and exactly at 30mph shift to 6th. Anything below 30 wont alow me to get into 6th. I will try the 3rd from 0 mph and see how that works.


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

Well i tried it and didnt work. If your at a stop and in second and tap it up twice once or even hold it it will show 3rd for a split second and then quickly go back to 2nd. It doesnt hold or stay in 3rd from a dead stop.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Crewz said:


> Yup! Learned this early on. You can start out in 2nd gear. You can also slow the car down by manually downshifting so you don't have to use the brakes as much. You can also, while cruising around 35 in D, engage in M and then shift up to 6th gear. At 35 MPH in D, the car stays in 5th. You can get better milage by shifting into 6th in manual mode while cruising at those neighborhood speeds.


Hey Crewz,
Do you have a 2011 or 2012? In manumatic mode, starting off in 2nd as you described, my 2012 has to be going over 40mph to go into 6th...anything less than 40mph and I get a "Shift Denied" message on the DIC. I haven't tried going from D @ 35mph to M, then going to 6th, so I don't know what will happen there....I suppose I might see the same message, but will try this afternoon.



TGreyCruze said:


> I always start in 2nd in with the manumatic or tapshift and exactly at 30mph shift to 6th. Anything below 30 wont alow me to get into 6th. I will try the 3rd from 0 mph and see how that works.


Don't think the 2012 will allow this...it may have to do with the different tranny/gearing ratios(?)...


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

indigo said:


> I have not pressured the dealer to look into the transmission update - which I am guessing it was is related to this along with awkward shifting?
> 
> I must say while the trans is a bit pokey and jerky in the city (heavy stop and go) it is an absolute champ on the highway and backroads... have put ~700 miles on it over the past couple days of straight highway and hilly backroads and have been very pleased by the trans, the turbo's torque, and the mileage... averaging ~33mpg driving spiritedly.



I got some update at the dealer a while back and I believe it was related to the transmission. Anyway I have confirmed that the rpms and shift points are the same when I start out in third vs third in auto mode and third starting from first. 

so I am actually starting out in third.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

This is interesting, mine won't do it, but I mostly drive in automatic D mode, I use manumatic when doing neighborhood/city driving under 40 mph, but don't seem to be saving any mpg that way. I have never been called for an update but wish there would be a few to fix the shifting in automatic and maybe help the acceleration and 1st gear in auto RPMs.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I tried it today, and yes. If you start in 2nd, it will stay in 2nd after it downshifts automatically.

Thanks !


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Mine wont go into 3rd till 11 mph


----------



## TexBru (Mar 23, 2011)

I find it strange and utterly unacceptable that we would toss around ways to remedy a poorly designed transmission. I mean, I bought this car too, but that doesn't mean I have to live with serious core problems like what's being discussed here. I suggest we pursue the well documented and blogged Cruze transmission problems with GM. There seems to be a lot of us with the same complaints huh?


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

TexBru said:


> I find it strange and utterly unacceptable that we would toss around ways to remedy a poorly designed transmission. I mean, I bought this car too, but that doesn't mean I have to live with serious core problems like what's being discussed here. I suggest we pursue the well documented and blogged Cruze transmission problems with GM. There seems to be a lot of us with the same complaints huh?


 
I feel exactly the same, I am amazed how they did not find this problem before releasing the vehicle, Either they found it and said "oh well its too late now" or they just didnt test it enough? Either way i can't believe they would let a car go on the market that makes you lose your coffee when coming to a stop in manumatic lol.

If the 2012 Cruze's are "still" doing it then thats just pathetic if you ask me. I'm so pissed that I didnt buy it with manual trans'.

Sidenote, Every now and then my Cruze randomly *SLAMS* into 4th gear too, in auto and manumatic. I'm taking it to the dealer tomorrow because one of my tail lights is getting water condensation in it (wtf?) I'm gonna try and get them to be in the car when it slams into 4th, Of course it won't do it while the mechanic is in the car but I'll try.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Hey Crewz,
> Do you have a 2011 or 2012? In manumatic mode, starting off in 2nd as you described, my 2012 has to be going over 40mph to go into 6th...anything less than 40mph and I get a "Shift Denied" message on the DIC. I haven't tried going from D @ 35mph to M, then going to 6th, so I don't know what will happen there....I suppose I might see the same message, but will try this afternoon.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about the delayed reply on this one. Subscribed. I get the shift denied too if I'm trying to shift gears too early, but it will go into 6th gear at 35. It wont do it if I'm below 35 as the RPMs are low enough anyways. I'll see if I can get it on video.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I added notes / quotes to my video, but they don't seem to be showing up? Any who, sorry about the low quality. I did it on my cheapy cell phone.

You can clearly see me engage into 2nd gear before I take off. I used light throttle pressure and made my shifts at 2K RPM. I'm able to engage into 6th gear (M6) at 32 MPH in this video. It's hard to see, but it's definitely in 6th by 32 MPH.

At 20 seconds in the video you can clearly see M5 and then and 22 seconds M6.


----------



## cruzinworld (Aug 19, 2011)

noticed the same thing, correct amount of up shifts tho starting in 3rd 2-6


----------



## wek29 (Aug 24, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> I feel exactly the same, I am amazed how they did not find this problem before releasing the vehicle, Either they found it and said "oh well its too late now" or they just didnt test it enough? Either way i can't believe they would let a car go on the market that makes you lose your coffee when coming to a stop in manumatic lol.
> 
> If the 2012 Cruze's are "still" doing it then thats just pathetic if you ask me. I'm so pissed that I didnt buy it with manual trans'.
> 
> Sidenote, Every now and then my Cruze randomly *SLAMS* into 4th gear too, in auto and manumatic. I'm taking it to the dealer tomorrow because one of my tail lights is getting water condensation in it (wtf?) I'm gonna try and get them to be in the car when it slams into 4th, Of course it won't do it while the mechanic is in the car but I'll try.


2012's are still doing it. I can hardly describe the jerky motion on some gears in mine. The manual I test drove was much smoother and I am not that great with manual!  I am having cruize put in this week and will be talking to the tech's about the transmission. In the mean time I'll try this manumatic trick, but don't feel we should have to do this.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Crewz said:


> I added notes / quotes to my video, but they don't seem to be showing up? Any who, sorry about the low quality. I did it on my cheapy cell phone.
> 
> You can clearly see me engage into 2nd gear before I take off. I used light throttle pressure and made my shifts at 2K RPM. I'm able to engage into 6th gear (M6) at 32 MPH in this video. It's hard to see, but it's definitely in 6th by 32 MPH.
> 
> ...


I'm still assuming you have a 2011(?)


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

gman19 said:


> I'm still assuming you have a 2011(?)


Yup! They only had 11s on the lot when I went to buy mine a couple months ago.

It would be interesting to see a side by side comparison. I'm guessing it's the same tranny, but different programming?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Crewz said:


> Yup! They only had 11s on the lot when I went to buy mine a couple months ago.
> 
> It would be interesting to see a side by side comparison. I'm guessing it's the same tranny, but different programming?


Actually the gear ratios are different...don't think this can be accomplished via programming. I'm no Expert on trannys so I could be wrong. I just don't picture gear ratios as something that is programmable, like the shift points could be.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I was thinking that the programming of the tranny had a different shift point, or when it would allow you to engage into a certain gear. Is the final drive ratio the same, but they changed the ratios between?


----------

